# I've taken the plunge...signed a lease



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just signed a lease for a 6 month rental on an apartment in Nerja. For the first two months I'll actually still be in Germany most days, but coming as often as possible to Nerja. And during that time, I'll be applying for my long-term non lucrative visa. (My German freelancer visa runs out at the end of Feb.) 

I'm excited and a bit scared. House in the Washington DC/Baltimore area is under contract, with settlement at the end of Oct.. Most of my other worldly possessions are headed for the auction block in the next month. Phase I of my expat adventure (wandering around France, Spain, Sicily and Germany for 7 months looking for where I wanted to live) is going to an end and Phase II (settling in one place for a year or so to see how it feels) is about to begin!

Melissa


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Good for you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Glad you found something you liked, and hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Lynn and Olivefarmer. It's not my dream place, but it's pretty nice and I think a good place to start. Nick from NPS persuaded me that given my indecision about town/urbanization/country fink/ Nerja/Maro/Frigiliana, I should take a winter let rather than a year-long one. He assures m that he'll find me a full year let come spring. 

So I'm going into a 2 BR, 1 BA, apartment in Punta Lara, on the western edge of Nerja, with a stunning all glass wall and view of the town and sea. Modern, comfortable, not too US suburban feeling and by US standards, very affordable!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Melissa58275 said:


> Thanks Lynn and Olivefarmer. It's not my dream place, but it's pretty nice and I think a good place to start. Nick from NPS persuaded me that given my indecision about town/urbanization/country fink/ Nerja/Maro/Frigiliana, I should take a winter let rather than a year-long one. He assures m that he'll find me a full year let come spring.
> 
> So I'm going into a 2 BR, 1 BA, apartment in Punta Lara, on the western edge of Nerja, with a stunning all glass wall and view of the town and sea. Modern, comfortable, not too US suburban feeling and by US standards, very affordable!


That sounds like very good advice from the agent, and will give you more time to get familiar with the different areas. Maro is nice, although property prices are high there, and not too far from Nerja, but the village itself is very, very quiet with not a lot to do, or much by way of shops, etc.

Punta Lara does have great views, we stayed at the Hostal Avalon just at the entrance to the urbanisation once, and they have a really good, if pricy, restaurant there which you might like.


----------



## smitty5668 (Feb 25, 2015)

well done. good idea about the winter let, if your ok with it in winter the rest of the year should be a breeze.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations, Melissa! I started on a 6-month let too, then rolled over to a year. Being in indecision is so energy consuming, eh? Now you can focus on other decisions and just taking in the scenery. Enjoy!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Nick is an excellent agent and if he says he'll do something he usually does. Use the time you have here to explore other places, in particular Torrox Costa and Pueblo, Frigiliana, Nerja and Maro. For us, Nerja is just too built up and noisy in the summer months. We live in the campo just north of Torrox and Frigiliana and we are just 15 minutes from either Nerja, Frigiliana or Torrox. Further west are the villages of El Morche, Lagos. Algarrobo, Torre del mar and Velez-Malaga, all worth a look. Welcome to Spain!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Nick is an excellent agent and if he says he'll do something he usually does. Use the time you have here to explore other places, in particular Torrox Costa and Pueblo, Frigiliana, Nerja and Maro. For us, Nerja is just too built up and noisy in the summer months. We live in the campo just north of Torrox and Frigiliana and we are just 15 minutes from either Nerja, Frigiliana or Torrox. Further west are the villages of El Morche, Lagos. Algarrobo, Torre del mar and Velez-Malaga, all worth a look. Welcome to Spain!!


If you tell Melissa that Torre del Mar and Velez-Malaga are villages, I think she'd get a bit of a shock if she visited! They are both pretty large towns, especially Velez. We do have a lot of things of historic interest to see in the town, however, and if she is here next Easter, the Semana Santa processions in Velez are the largest you will see outside of the city of Malaga, anywhere along the coast either East or West of Malaga.



https://www.google.es/search?q=pict...CIQsARqFQoTCPGAk9LD_scCFUTvFAod-UIK7g&dpr=0.9


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Lynn R said:


> If you tell Melissa that Torre del Mar and Velez-Malaga are villages, I think she'd get a bit of a shock if she visited! They are both pretty large towns, especially Velez. We do have a lot of things of historic interest to see in the town, however, and if she is here next Easter, the Semana Santa processions in Velez are the largest you will see outside of the city of Malaga, anywhere along the coast either East or West of Malaga.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.es/search?q=pict...CIQsARqFQoTCPGAk9LD_scCFUTvFAod-UIK7g&dpr=0.9


You are, of course, absolutely correct and I must admit in my haste I forgot to insert the word town before Torre and Velez. All the rest remain villages!!


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Thorax, et al. I'm looking forward to exploring more. I spent a day in Frigiliana and really liked it and am eager to spend a little time in Maro and Torrox Pueblo, particularly. Torrox Costa...not really for me, at least not the part I saw.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Thorax??? lol


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

thrax said:


> Thorax??? lol


OOPS! Sorry. Fingers-faster-than-brain syndrome!


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

thrax said:


> Thorax??? lol


Thrax + Torrox = Thorax


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Unfortunately, there seems to be no clear divides between the various statuses (stata/stati) of built up areas (a bit like the USA with its boroughs, cities, villages, townships, etc.). I refer to this place as a village although it has a population of a little under 5,000 but it still has a village feel about it, especially with the way the people act and react to each other and to us.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Unfortunately, there seems to be no clear divides between the various statuses (stata/stati) of built up areas (a bit like the USA with its boroughs, cities, villages, townships, etc.). I refer to this place as a village although it has a population of a little under 5,000 but it still has a village feel about it, especially with the way the people act and react to each other and to us.


(Spanish) people here all refer to Ontinyent as a village yet it has a population of over 33000!!

I think they must be remembering the (good) old times


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Brangus said:


> Thrax + Torrox = Thorax


I like that although it must be said that originally I am from my Mother...


----------



## Mitch1717 (Nov 7, 2014)

I love the look of Malaga. Can you tell me how the prices are there on a very tight budget Thank yoy


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Mitch, here's a comparison of cost of living with where you're living (Phoenix) to Malaga, in USD. 

Cost of Living Comparison Between Phoenix, AZ, United States And Malaga, Spain


----------

